# Small Frustrating Living Room - Layout Suggestions?



## doub1ejack (Nov 6, 2011)

I moved into a small condo about 3 months ago and haven't done anything with the living room to speak of because it's just a really awkward space. I think the big problem is that every single corner has a pathway that comes into the living room - it's really hard to place furniture without blocking an entry. This probably wouldn't be as big a problem if the footprint were larger... but it's not. The room is probably about 15x18'.









My main goal is to make it a cozy place for a bunch of people to hang out. This is what I've got going right now. I've tried a bunch of variations; this is just the current one. It takes advantage of the meager wallspace for a loveseat and an armchair and it keeps the paths to/from the front door, stairs and kitchen entrances free. Problem is, there is really only enough seating for 3 people right now and anyone else is kind of on their own in a 'big' empty space. 









This is something I'm usually pretty good at, but right now I'm just stumped. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Micah


----------



## Kader516 (Nov 5, 2011)

You could turn the loveseat and table 90* to face the kichen wall and add another loveseat where the current loveseat is. In a room like that all furniture should be in the middle of the room facing each other. Hope that helps. Also, it is sometimes easier in that room to have 3 chairs or loveseats racther than a sofa loveseat.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I can tell you simply by glancing at the drawing that your scales are all off. Grab the tape measure, and do some accurate rendering. This will make paper furniture shuffling a lot easier and more accurate. As it is shown there is too much guess work that probably won't work out in the real world.


----------

